# Automator pour lancer utilitaires de nettoyage



## Oliv0042 (8 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

ayant mon premier mac depuis quelques semaines, je me demande s'il est possible d'utiliser automator pour lancer les utilitaires de nettoyage du disque.

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a que trois choses à faire régulièrement sur un Lion :
- les trois scripts de maintenance, qui se lancent au réveil du Mac chaque jour
- la réparation des permissions au moment des mises à jour Apple
- la vérification du Disque une fois par mois environ.

Les utilitaires tiers ne doivent être utilisés qu'en cas de problème précis,
sous peine de problèmes surajoutés&#8230;

La seule exception que je verrais est un retard dans les trois scripts,
retard que je n'ai jamais puisque je n'éteins pas mon Mac la nuit : je le mets en veille.
C'est à ça que tu penses ?


----------



## Oliv0042 (9 Mars 2012)

oui exactement et il y a t il un moyen d'utiliser automator pour faire et programmer tous cela ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2012)

Il y a moyen, si le cur t'en dit
On peut partir de là : http://superuser.com/questions/2532...enance-tasks-work-and-how-can-i-automate-them
et s'embarquer dans un script à insérer dans Automator.

Si tu cherches une solution toute prête, fiable et à moins de 15, intéresse-toi à Cocktail : http://www.maintain.se/cocktail


----------



## Oliv0042 (9 Mars 2012)

Super merci, la première solution à l'air complexe et le temps que j'y arrive j'en ai pour ........ je vais regarder la deuxième......


----------



## Cafefroid (2 Avril 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La seule exception que je verrais est un retard dans les trois scripts,
> retard que je n'ai jamais puisque je n'éteins pas mon Mac la nuit : je le mets en veille.
> C'est à ça que tu penses ?



Salut FrançoisMacG,

Je ne pense pas que les scripts Unix se lancent quand ton Mac est en veille.
Ils ne se lanceraient que si ton Mac est en marche (et non en veille).
Quant à payer pour Cocktail, pourquoi puisque Onyx le fait gratuitement ?

http://www.titanium.free.fr/

*Note du modo :* dans tous les cas de figure, ça n'est pas de la "bureautique", mais du "système", donc ça n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour Cafefroid,

Les scripts se lancent à la sortie de veille depuis 10.6. 
À la sortie, pas pendant : nous sommes d'accord.

Cocktail permet de les lancer automatiquement (au rythme de notre choix), 
Onyx manuellement (= au moment où nous l'utilisons).


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2012)

Et pour ceux qui voudraient le faire à la main, la commande à lancer est _periodic_ :
	
	



```
sudo periodic daily
```
(ou _weekly_ ou _monthly_ suivant ce que l'on souhaite lancer).


----------

